# à + infinitif ( à envoyer / à imprimer /...)



## Maimai

hola,
he traducidos  los siguientes "(texto) à envoyer", "à imprimer", "à visualiser" asi: por enviar
por imprimir y por visualizar ya que se tratan de acciones que cumplir
pero tambien se dice "tengo algo que hacer"
estoy confundida...


----------



## Outsider

Maimai said:


> hola,
> he traducidos los siguientes "(texto) à envoyer", "à imprimer", "à visualiser" asi: por enviar
> por imprimir y por visualizar ya que se tratan de acciones que por cumplir
> pero tambien se dice "tengo algo que hacer"
> estoy confundida...


Sus traducciones me parecen bien. No se usa _que_ con esos verbos. Sin embargo, creo que otra posibilidad (tal vez mejor) sería usar la preposición _para_.


----------



## gvergara

Maimai said:


> hola,
> he traducidos los siguientes "(texto) à envoyer", "à imprimer", "à visualiser" asi: por enviar
> por imprimir y por visualizar ya que se tratan de acciones que cumplir
> pero tambien se dice "tengo algo que hacer"
> estoy confundida...


A primera vista estás en lo correcto, pero trata de siempre colocar las frases en contexto. Además, me parece que la preposición _por_ es reemplazable por _que_ en estos casos (Tengo algo *que*/*por* enviar)

Gonzalo


----------



## Maimai

Gracias a los dos!
maimai


----------



## Azzu

Hola a todos!! 
Dudo mucho sobre la preposición que/a (??) emplear para traducir la expresión "à + infinitif"!! 
Par exemple: "La touche B permet de sélectionner le mouvement *à* actionner"/ "L'opérateur peut choisir l'image *à* visualiser" / "J'ai des doutes sur la préposition *à* employer" .... 
Dudo entre: "la tecla B permite seleccionar el movimiento *que */ *para */ *a* accionar". 
Gracias de antemano!!!


----------



## chlapec

En todos tus ejemplos se emplea habitualmente en español la preposición *a*, construyendo la frase como en francés, pero los más puristas la desaconsejan por tratarse, precisamente, de un *galicismo*. Lo *estrictamente correcto *(pero algo menos habitual) sería: "...puede elegir la imagen *que quiere* visualizar", "...dudas sobre la preposición *que debo* emplear", "...me permite seleccionar el movimiento *que* *deseo/quiero/pretendo* accionar"...et ainsi de suite.


----------



## Azzu

¡Gracias por la ayuda Chlapec!


----------



## nox31

Bonjour,
Quelqu'un connaîtrait-il la formule équivalente en espagnol à "volet à détacher et à conserver par l'opérateur"
"esta parte debe cortarse/arrancarse y conservarse por el operador" ?
Se puede decir "a conservar por" ?
Muchas gracias !


----------



## cachomero

Bonjour,
Il faudrait le contexte. Qui est l'opérateur ? D'où faut-il arracher le volet ? D'une fenêtre ou d'un bon de commande ?


----------



## nox31

Il s'agit d'une lettre à l'attention de personnes travaillant sur des postes à risques (type industrie). Elle comporte une partie détachable où l'opérateur atteste qu'il a pris connaissance de ces risques et qui est à retourner à la Direction.
"Parte a cortar y a conservar por el operador" entonces ?
Que te parece ?


----------



## cachomero

nox31 said:


> "Parte a cortar y a conservar por el operador" entonces ?



Un poco burdo. Por lo que dices, volet puede traducirse por boleto, billete o algo así. *A + inf* en un galicismo. Si lo hace un español, no hay problema, pero si lo hace un francés, le toman a pitorreo. Mejor *para*. *Recortar* mejor que *cortar* (cortar es cuanto cortas algo en dos partes).*Opérateur* es *operario*, en industria.
Animo.


----------



## nox31

Es correcto entonces "Boletín para recortar y conservar por el operario" ?


----------



## Eleonore93

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola, busqué informaciones sobre el "à" frances que tiene numerosas significaciones y así me pregunto la cuestión del "à" + un infinitvo, en el dictionnario se dice que se puede decir "por" pero no sé si es correcta por esta frase :" il établira les exigences à satisfaire" , puedo decir :Establecerá los requisitos por satisfacer ?
gracias


----------



## Dentellière

Eleonore93 said:


> Hola, busqué informaciones sobre el "à" frances que tiene numerosas significaciones y así me pregunto la cuestión del "à" + un infinitvo, en el dictionnario se dice que se puede decir "por" pero no sé si es correcta por esta frase :" il établira les exigences à satisfaire" , puedo decir :Establecerá los requisitos por satisfacer ?
> gracias


 



Yo usaría "por" en otro tipo de frase:  por ejemplo: "_Todavía quedan muchas cosas por hacer _"

_El va a establecer las exigencias que se deben satisfacer_
_El va a establecer los requisitos que se deben cumplir._
_El va a establecer los requisitos/exigencias que hay que cumplir /satisfacer_

_Buenas tardes _



etc


----------



## Jekyll

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Hola a todos:

Bueno, tengo un problema de traducción con la expresión en francés "*Sélectionner le service* *à désactiver*" porque tengo dudas en la forma de traducir el "à désactiver". Pensé en "Seleccionar el servicio *POR* desactivar" pero ya no sé si es lo más correcto...
Si tienen la solución, me ayudara mucho 

Un saludo!


Jekyll


----------



## chlapec

Bueno, como ves más arriba, tienes muchos elementos de juicio para hacer tu elección.
La traducción puede ir desde un "...servicio *a *desactivar", que puedes estar seguro/a de que nadie va a criticar en el ámbito en que se encuadra la frase, pasando por "...servicio *por* desactivar", correcto gramaticalmente, pero forzado, hasta un "servicio *que desea* desactivar", que queda muy elegante y es absolutamente pulcro gramaticalmente.


----------



## Jekyll

Muchas gracias por su repuesta. He leido los mensajes que ya proponen una buena traducción de este "à"  Ahora entiendo más por que se utiliza tal o tal preposición...
Muchas gracias otra vez!


----------



## Vistoria

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​Hola a todos,

Necesito saber si hay alguna expresión en español que corresponde a "*Références a rappeler*". Se trata de un formulario donde figuran los datos del Ministerio fiscal (Parquet Général en France). 

He puesto "*Referencias a / para recordar*", pero me convence del todo.

Espero vuestras propuestas.

Gracias.


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Referencias a recordar* es lo que se usa en la jerga administrativa y comercial.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Vistoria said:


> Hola a todos,
> Necesito saber si hay alguna expresión en español que corresponde a "*Références à rappeler*". Se trata de un formulario donde figuran los datos del Ministerio fiscal (Parquet Général en France).
> 
> He puesto "*Referencias a / para recordar*", pero me convence del todo.


Hola:
Optaría por "referencias a *indicar*".


----------



## Vistoria

Gracias por la contestación. 

Me gustaría especificar que después de "*références à rappeler*" aparece un número seguido de "*dossier suivi par ................. greffier en chef*". 

Se trata del numéro del expediente o del caso.
No sé si sería mejor poner directamente: *Número del expediente* en vez de referencias a recordar o a indicar. ¿Qué les parece?

XXX


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Personalmene pondría: "Referencias (a recordar): ... - expediente tramitado por..."


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

Yo optaría por: *que deberá /debe hacerse constar*.


----------



## Drop90

​
Bueno, El diccionario describe dos significados

*1)*(si, quand)

*À l'entendre*, il ne s'arrête jamais de travailler ! *À choisir*, je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux prendre ce modèle.

Segun yo: *Al escuchar*. el no se detiene nunca de trabajar. *Al escoger*, yo pienso que el querria mejor llevar este modelo.
pero yo se que esto esta muy muy muy mal. Solo lo puse por poner ya que no encuentro un significado coherente >.<

*2)*(à force de) (_intensidad_)
   (_con infinitivo; causa_)
   (_formal_) a fuerza
*À *trop* faire* le pitre, il s'est brûlé les ailes. *À* trop *vouloir* faire des économies de bouts de chandelle sur les matériaux de construction, il s'est retrouvé avec une maison sur le point de s'effondrer.

Segun yo: *A fuerza* de hacer el payaso, daño las alas. Tanto queria hacer economicas las puntas de velas sobre los materiales de construcion, se encontro con una casa a punto de derrumbarse.


No yo se lo que traduzco, muy mal.. nada tiene sentido para mi. Ayuda T_T ¿Estoy traduciendo bien(sé que no)? lo que me interesa entender es lo que esta en negritas.


----------



## swift

Buenas noches, @Drop90. Te doy la bienvenida al foro. 

Tu consulta es muy interesante y, de hecho, requiere un análisis cuidadoso.

Vamos por partes:

*à* expresa hipótesis o condición



> *(1) *À l'entendre, il ne s'arrête jamais de travailler !  *(2) *À choisir, je pense qu'il vaudrait mieux prendre ce modèle.


Equivale a _si_ *(1) *o _de tener que, si {tuviera/tuviese} que_ *(2)*:

*(1) *_¡*Si* lo oyeran, dirían que se la pasa trabajando!_
*(2) De tener que*_ elegir, creo que sería mejor comprar ese modelo.
_
En el caso *(1)* también existe un uso de _quien_ indeterminado, que se corresponde con _quienquiera que_ o _cualquiera que_:

*(1a)* _*Quien* lo oye piensa que se la pasa trabajando._
*(1b)*_ *Cualquiera que* lo oyera pensaría que se la pasa trabajando._

*à* expresa causa o consecuencia



> *(3) *À trop faire le pitre, il s'est brûlé les ailes. *(4)* À trop vouloir faire des économies de bouts de chandelle sur les matériaux de construction, il s'est retrouvé avec une maison sur le point de s'effondrer.


Equivalen a *de {tanto/puro} [+ infinitivo]*:
*
(3) *_*De tanto* querer llamar la atención..._
*(4) *_*De tanto* querer ahorrar en tonterías...
_
En determinados contextos, también podría equivaler a *{por/al} [+ infinitivo]* o a *con [+ infinitivo] *(equivalente al *gerundio*):

*(3) *_*Por* querer llamar tanto la atención..._
*(4) *_*Al* querer ahorrar tanto en tonterías..._


> _on ne risque rien _*à *_le consulter_
> 
> À : Définition de À (F, 4, a)


Nada se pierde *{preguntándole/con preguntarle}*.


----------



## Frydek

NUEVA PREGUNTA​Bonjour,
J'envoie régulièrement des textes à traduire à un collègue et je me demande toujours s'il est plus correct de dire "textos para traducir" ou "textos a traducir".
Merci


----------



## VRF

Bonjour Frydek,

ce sont des "textos para traducir"; la préposition "à" a la valeur de but "pour".

À bientôt


----------

